# Wie habt ihr angefangen... (Bilder, Videos, Storrys)



## Eisbein (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen Leuts, ich bin grade beim stöbern in den Trialvideos auf meinem Rechner auf Videos aus meiner anfangszeit gestoßen, hab erstmal tierisch abgefeiert   und mir dann über legt mensch wäre schön sowas auch mal von anderen zu sehen,  deswegn der Thread hier. Also ich ich denke das jeder nen Foto von seinem ersten rad hat oder Videos von ersten Trial ähnlichen bewegungen. Wäre schon wenn ihr die hier posten könntet.   

Ich fang auch gleich mal an. Also hier ist mal ein video: http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/Eisbein/The Roots.MOV   
Foto: 


ist nicht das älteste aber was anders habe ich nicht.
Achja ich denke hier brauch keinem etwas peinlich sein, deswegen einfach posten posten posten,...

Eisbein


----------



## stoked (3. Oktober 2006)

Super! Genau diese Hopserei am Hinterrad bin ich grad am Lernen... *trial-noob*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (4. Oktober 2006)

joar lustige idee eigentlich! auch wenns keinen Interessieren wird!  
hier gibts altes und neues Zeug von mir

www.trialsrider.de


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Oktober 2006)

http://videos.biketrial-mallorca.com
gaaaaaanz runter scrollen


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

bei mir hat alles damit angefangen, als ich auf der Show vom Marco Hösel war. Dort habe ich das erste mal gesehen was überhaupt so mit einem Fahrrad zu machen ist. 

Zuvor bin ich schon 3 Jahre lang Motorradtrial gefahren. Da mich der Transport des Motorrades zu unserem Trialgelände (mit Anhänger) ziemlich nervte, habe ich es kurzerhand mit einem Bike versucht und bin bis jetzt dabei geblieben.

Mein bisheriger Bikeverschleiss:

Univega RAM TR 626
Monty 231-Xlite
und aktuell ein Zoo! Python

MFG


----------



## Levelboss (4. Oktober 2006)

November 1996!












ein Jahr später, Ende '97:


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Felix,

seh ich das richtig, dass ein erstes Bike ein BMX war und noch Pegs dran hatte?

MFG


----------



## Levelboss (4. Oktober 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> 
> seh ich das richtig, dass ein erstes Bike ein BMX war und noch Pegs dran hatte?
> 
> MFG


Richtig! Einfach das perfekte Rad zum trialen


----------



## TheBASStian (4. Oktober 2006)

Da hätte ich auch noch ein wenig Stoff... Habe zwar nicht mit BMX angefangen, aber trotzdem mit ner unbrauchbaren Gurke. Seinerzeit...

1997 in Landau und Silz...


























...2000 in München...













...und 2005 in München.


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Oktober 2006)

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?fil_direct=direct&fil_filename=marintrialcomp.wmv


----------



## curry4king (4. Oktober 2006)

ich habe erst angefangen auf einem BMX mit schutzplatte (u-brakes)
weil die kack dinger nicht ziehn hab ich mein baumarkt mtb genommen 2.3 mantel dran singelspeed v-brakes felge geflext und der hammer war des war nen y- Rahmen also hab ich mit ner flex einfach des Oberrohr abgeschnitten 

die hintere Feder wurde duch ein Alu Rohr ersetzt und ab ging die post

hat gefunzt bis mir irgendwann die gabel gebrochen ist

aber srünge von Stromkasten hat es ausgehalten  

Foto folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (4. Oktober 2006)

curry4king schrieb:


> ich habe erst angefangen auf einem BMX mit schutzplatte (u-brakes)
> weil die kack dinger nicht ziehn hab ich mein baumarkt mtb genommen 2.3 mantel dran singelspeed v-brakes felge geflext und der hammer war des war nen y- Rahmen also hab ich mit ner flex einfach des Oberrohr abgeschnitten
> 
> die hintere Feder wurde duch ein Alu Rohr ersetzt und ab ging die post
> ...



Geil! Das will ich sehen!


----------



## roborider (4. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir hats vor ca. 2 Jahren angefangen mit einem Ruddy Dax .... Bunnyhops und Räder versetzen. Ein paar Freunde haben mitgemacht. Irgendwann hat jemand irgendwo einen Pedalkick gesehen und ihn gelernt, ich habs irgendwann nachgemacht. Dann schon auf einem Bulls Dirtbike ... aber sehr langsame Fortschritte. Irgendwann ahben wir gemerkt dass es in unserer 25000 Einwohner Stadt richtige Trialer gibt , also vor einem Jahr ein Darkhorse gekauft. Jetzt sind wir nur noch 2 Trialer....alle anderen haben aufgehört oder sind weggezogen


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2006)

ihr newbies!.. mein neues rad 1993.. davor schon beim wheeler 4000irgendwas die gabel verbogen..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Oktober 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?fil_direct=direct&fil_filename=marintrialcomp.wmv



Eh Alex wie konnstest du nur   Unser Anfangsvideo echt fett   habs mir auch noch mal geladen. Das warn noch Zeiten mit 16kg Dirtbuden und der schönen Deorenabe mit null Einrastpunkten


----------



## stoked (4. Oktober 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?fil_direct=direct&fil_filename=marintrialcomp.wmv


Welches Kennwort braucht man denn da für den Download?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Oktober 2006)

stoked schrieb:


> Welches Kennwort braucht man denn da für den Download?



Du mußt dich dort anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (4. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ihr newbies!.. mein neues rad 1993.. davor schon beim wheeler 4000irgendwas die gabel verbogen..




das linke bild ist wohlgemerkt ein Sidehop HOCH!!!  

Martin


----------



## locdog (4. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ihr newbies!.. mein neues rad 1993.. davor schon beim wheeler 4000irgendwas die gabel verbogen..



diese "knastbruderjacke" habe ich schon mal gesehn  

schade das ich keine bilder vom 30cm siedhop auf nen 16" bonanza rad habe vom jahre 92, muste 2 mahl geschweist werden.....ahhh, mein erstes bike aus'em schrottplatz, das wahren noch zeiten


----------



## trialsrider (5. Oktober 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> diese "knastbruderjacke" habe ich schon mal gesehn
> 
> .....ahhh, mein erstes bike aus'em schrottplatz, das wahren noch zeiten



Wieso?? fährst doch immernoch BT oder?


----------



## locdog (5. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Wieso?? fährst doch immernoch BT oder?



LOL der war hart


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. Oktober 2006)

locdoggy..bei der vorlage war das nur zu erwarten


----------



## locdog (5. Oktober 2006)

wer kan "dass" noch toppen ?


----------



## trialsrider (5. Oktober 2006)

Danke danke danke!  

immer wieder gern! ihr wisst ja alles mit dem hier!  


der
Schranzer


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Oktober 2006)

Da es generell wenig Bilder und Videos von mir gibt und vorhandene nichtmal in meinem besitz sind, werde ich eben was erzÃ¤hlen.

Es war einmal ein kleiner Junge. Der fand eines Tages heraus, wie sehr er sich doch fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der, speziell so die hochwertigen MTB, interessiert. Das war um 1997.
So kahm es, das er anfing, an seinem damals sehr unterklassigem Bike, herum zu schrauben. Teile wurden gegen vermeintlich bessere umgetauscht und ein mÃ¶glichst tiefer Rahmen war oberstes Gebot. Irgendwann liess ich den Sattel samt StÃ¼tze ganz weg und fuhr so rum...
Dann fielen mir die Trialer am Opernplatz und "Nischelgasse" in Chemnitz auf. Ich war sofort begeistert! Die meinigen FÃ¤higkeiten zu dieser Zeit beliefen sich jedoch lediglich auf grosse Augen machen und Eltern nerven; ich wollte das auch machen!

Also arbeitete ich zwei Wochen in der Ã¶rtlichen Giesserei und verdiehnte mir 800DM die gespart wurden.
Zur Euro EinfÃ¼hrung war es dann soweit und ich ging mit Vater in den "Radschuppen". Dort entschied ich mich fÃ¼r das HAI Dirt fÃ¼r 900â¬ welches vom ersten Tag an mit komplett abgesenktem Sattel unter anderem auch zum Street/Trial verwand wurde.
Als die Jahre vergingen und ich regional keine Lehrstelle fand, bewarb ich mich Deutschlandweit als Zeiradmechaniker (...) kahm so nach Ravensburg.
2002 Eurobike war es dann um mich geschehen. Die Trialshow bei Syntace gab mir den Rest und ich kaufte im selben Winter den Trialframe und weitere Teile um ein Bike aufzubauen. Der Rahmen wurde dann auch gleich im MÃ¤rz geliefertrolleyes:) und nun stand dem lang gehegten Ziel nichts mehr im Weg.

Bis heute noch blieb mir dieses schÃ¶ne Gestell treu, er auch jÃ¤hrlich mit neuen, besseren, spezifischeren Parts verwÃ¶hnt wurde.
Gelernt habe ich viel und so manche Erfahrung und Fahrtechnik ist fÃ¼r andere Bikekategorien sehr hilfreich.
In Videos und Wettbewerben wird die Messlatte immer hÃ¶her gelegt, ich bleibe dennoch bei einer "bewusst-zurÃ¼ckhaltenden" Art (nicht zuviel riskieren, Vorteile ausschÃ¶pfen) des Trials und mache es weiterhin auch "just for fun".

In diesem Sinne


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Oktober 2006)

orrr, dann bist du also gebürtiger karl-marx städter?
die trialer am opernplatz und nischel waren damals bestimmt der frank und der schwalle u.s.w wenn das so um die jahrtausendwende war 
und im radschuppen beim Pinki ein hai dirt gekauft? das hät ich damals auch fast gemacht, hab dann aber doch ein marin genommen


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Oktober 2006)

Ein Marin Quake?? Bestimmt in dem Laden... an der Kassbergauffahrt... gekauft..
Die Namen sind mir scheinbar abhanden gekommen Ist auch ne weile her und so lange befreundet waren wir nicht.
Ich weiss nur noch von dem GT Bike und dem Blauen Rahmen mit "Chemnitz-Trial" Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Oktober 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Ein Marin Quake?? Bestimmt in dem Laden... an der Kassbergauffahrt... gekauft..
> Die Namen sind mir scheinbar abhanden gekommen Ist auch ne weile her und so lange befreundet waren wir nicht.
> Ich weiss nur noch von dem GT Bike und dem Blauen Rahmen mit "Chemnitz-Trial" Aufkleber.



Jo das war der Frank der quasi Urvater des Chemnitzer Trials und der Typ der die erste Trialszene dort gegründet hat


----------



## Goettinger (8. Oktober 2006)

ganz frühe bilder hab ich grade nicht aber geile erinnerungen sind es schon 

juli 2002 in hannover


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Oktober 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo das war der Frank der quasi Urvater des Chemnitzer Trials und der Typ der die erste Trialszene dort gegründet hat



Hoch lebe der Frank
Hier in RV/WGT werde ich das wohl übernehmen müssen, da es keinen einzigen Trialer weiter gibt
Der Monty Käufer kahm auch von ausserhalb...


----------



## digo (10. Oktober 2006)

Mein erste 20" (originell war es mit Cantibremsen...):




Mit mein zweits 26" Bike in 1996:


----------



## alien1976 (10. Oktober 2006)

Angefangen hats so um 1991 mit einem 28" ohne alles Nur nackter Rahmen und nur ne Rücktrittbremse
Dann folgten das erste ATB von Karstadt ein Eisenschwein 20kg
Dann des Giant Cadex wie auf den Fotos
dann Nen Trek OCLV hamse geklaut und ich hab mir erst mal nen Auto gekooft.
Lägere Pause
Dann des Specialized Stumpjumper und dan endlich mein erstes Trialbike das Echo ES2
Nun habs des CZAR.
Am Cadex und am Trek hat ich noch Klickpedale . Heut denk ich son schmarnn. aber es ging.








[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## big_rider (10. Oktober 2006)

^^


----------



## trialelmi (10. Oktober 2006)

wie ich angefangen hab: ok falls es interesiert 

Erstmals bin ich im Herbst 1993 mit Trial in Verbindung gekommen, bei einem Workshop bei den Marquesbrüdern. Paulo u.a. 2-facher Weltmeister und Vic. Nach dem Workshop redete Paulo mir zu, im nächsten Jahr bei der DM mitzufahren. Wie gesagt ich konnte noch gar nichts. Ich sagte ihm "Hey Alter ich bin nur der Elmar, da kann ich doch nicht bei der DM mitfahren" Über den Winter habe ich dann wie verrückt geübt und im Frühjahr habe ich mir dann gesagt: Warum eigentlich nicht. Ich bin der Elmar und was soll denn passieren. Schlimmstenfalls werde ich letzter. Der Wettbewerb in Schatthausen kam und von 15 Startern wurde ich siebter. Ich war stolz wie Harry. Dann ging es nach Tübingen und plötzlich merkte ich oh es gibt auch Schräghänge. So habe ich alles trainiert was kam und tue es noch Heute. Das einzige was ich immer noch nicht kann ist ein perfekter Backhop. Aber mit Roller und Antippen habe ich keine Probleme.Andere Citytrialer trainieren z.B. nur Backhop und wenn sie dann auf einen Wettbewerb kommen,


kommen sie mit rutschigem Gelände überhaupt nicht zurecht. Und seitdem fahre ich wie verrückt zu allen Wettbewerben, und habe fast 5 Jahren alle Berichte in der Trialsport geschrieben. Ja den Rest kennt man ja. Im WEB gibt es so gut wie keine vernünftige Trialseite. Jedenfalls keine die so den Wettbewerb hervorhebt wie meine kann ich mit Stolz sagen. Übrigens Paulo Marques ist seit Jahren ein sehr guter Freund von mir geworden und mittlerweile kennt man mich in ganz Deutschland. Zumindestens alle Wettbewerbsfahrer. Angefangen von den 6-järigen bis hin zum Elite Oldie Arnd Röhm oder Leuten die damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen wie Hans Rey.


----------



## DaMudda (12. Oktober 2006)

Angefangen mit radfahren hab ich mit 3 Jahren - den ersten Rahmen , ein Blitz, hab ich mit 5 gebrochen (durchs Treppenrunterfahren) den zweiten von meinem Diamant (20") mit 8. Damit bin ich immer 3 Treppen runtergesprungen und hab versucht Wheelie zu fahren - ging allerding mit Schutzblech schlecht...;-) Immerhin wurde es damals von meinem Opa nochmal zusammengeschweißt - es gab Fahrräder ja nur selten zu kaufen...

Mein nächstes Rad ein Pionier(24") hat gehalten, wurde allerdings später mit fetten 20" Ballon-Anhänger-Reifen "gepimpt" (alle Ossis wissen bescheid). 
War dann gewissermaßen der Prototy eines BMX-Dirt-Bikes. (Damals gabs diese Trennung wie heute noch nicht...)

1991 bekam ich dann mein erstes "richtiges" MTB geschenkt - ein Pegasus für 500 DM. Da wurden später so ca.1992 Pedale mit Körbchen drangeschraubt um aus voller Fahr bei Bordsteinkanten nicht mehr anhalten zu müssen. Wie oft ich bei "Bunny-Hop-Versuchen" nicht aus den Körbchen rausgekommen bin weiss ich nicht mehr aber es war kein schönes Gefühl mit dem Fahrrad hilflos zu Seite umzukippen.;-) Aber irgendwann konnte ich dann den einfachen Bunnyhop über Boadsteinkanten oder Bäume im Wald.

1993 ist das Pegasus bei einem Unfall um Leben gekommen, ich zum Glück nicht. Bekam daraufhin ein CheckerPig CPX 3010 immerhin schon für nen knappen 1000er, das ich mir nachher Stück für Stück aufgebaut habe bis es ein komplett anderes Bike war (EASTON-Rahmen) und ca.4x soviel wert war. Mit dem Rad habe ich dann Hinter und Vorderrad-Sprünge geübt. Das dauerte bis 1995/96 - in dem Jahr lernte ich auch diverse "Trialer" und BMXer vom Kopf und Opernplatz kennen, wo ich daraufhin damals täglich abhing und Trialte. Dann auch ohne Körbchen sondern mit "Bärentatzen" wie man damals sagte. Auch ein Rockring von Amazing Toys wurde aufgeschraubt und das große Kettenblatt entfernt...so richtig ab gings dann als die erste V-Brake von Shimano kam - endlich zumachen mit einem Finger .... 
Ein richtiges Trialbike hatte aber keiner von uns - alle hatten umgerüstete GT-Zaskar LEs oder Kettler oder Wheeler - zu der Zeit konnte sich niemand Zweit oder Drittbikes leisten. Das Bike war damals als Schüler eben auch Transportmittel...später hatte einer(AF) ein M800 von Cannondale - immerhin.  Trotzdem sind wir mit den Teilen von Laderampen und und Garagen getippt, Wheelies gefahren, Parcours aus Paletten aufgebaut (immerhin Bunnyhop ohne aufsetzen auf 5 Paletten). Gedroppt wurde aus der Fahrt im 360 oder stehend von der Kante im 180 oder 270er. Manchmal gings auch nach Thalheim zum Trialverein oder in den Wald um ein bißchen über Bäume zu springen usw. (Dirt-Strecke hinten am Hartwald gabs damals schon...)

Alles ziemlich unprofessional aber saugeile Zeiten in Chemnitz!!! 

@MSC-Trailer und fahrbereit : Der Frank war glaub ich unter dem Namen "No-Way-Fra" bekannt - der blaue Zaskar war dann glaubich sein 2er Rahmen nachdem der erste silberne Zaskar kaputt war...
Aber er stimmt - er war der Godfather in Sachen Trial damals!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2006)

komisch, irgendwie kommen hier alle ursprünglich aus chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (13. Oktober 2006)

Chemnitz ist halt Trial-City...;-) Vielleicht liegts an der verbauten Menge Beton?? 
Bin aber gebürtiger Karl-Marx-Städter bitteschön...höhöhö!!
Und : Sachsen R.U.L.Z. 
Muss unbedingt wieder hin!!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab ca. 95 angefangen mit meinem Mountain Bike ein Bisschen rumzuhüpfen, wie das alle so machen. Dann hab ich mir 97 n Cannondale Beast of the East geholt, eigentlich n geiles Bike, war gut zum Trial anfangen, aber man konnte damit auch fahren. Nur die Spengle Carbon Felgen sind nach 1 Monat gebrochen   

Irgendwann hab ich dann die vorderen Zahnkränze abgebaut, dickere Felgen drauf, usw usw usw...... Das Einzige was am Ende noch original war, war das XT Schaltwerk, das ging einfach NICHT  kaputt!! Mir is der Rahmen gebrochen, die Gabel und alles andere (Rahmen und Gabel wurden KOSTENLOS von cannondale ersetzt!)

Das cannondale wurde 2002 bei ebay verkauft, bin dann 3 Jahre nicht gefahren, bis ich mir 2005 mein Echo gekauft habe!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi. Ich habe im Sommer 2000 angefangen. Mit einem GT Team Trials 20". Geiles Bike aber sogar für damals schon veraltet. Hatte niemand, ders mir zeigt und wusste auch gar nciht richtig wie das alles geht, hab also n gutes halbes jahr gebraucht um nen bordsteinhohen treter und backhops zu lernen. Habe dann ca. ein knappes jahr später durch einen zufall den toto kennengelernt (manche kennen ihn) und durch ihn habe ich mich schlagartig verbessert, weil er mir erstmal geziegt hat, wie alles zu funmktioniert.
blalbalba im herbst 2001 mein erstes Hoffmann MTB und mit dem gings los, gute geo, usw, dann gings richtig los. 
Bin dann von meinem 13. bis zu meinem 19. Lebensjahr jeden tag getrialt. da ging nix mit Mädels, hab meine Schule fast verkackt, usw. Im Herbst 2005 hab ich das erste mal so ein Null Bock gefühl gehabt und habe seitdem immer weniger trainiert, bis dieses jahr Ostern. Setidem gar nciht mehr, aber jetzt kommt bald n neues bike. Gruß Max
Hier mal ein par bilder. Sind ca. 3-4 jahre alt denke ich.








und noch toto und cih auffe bank.


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Oktober 2006)

hab hier noch ein geiles uralt pic von dir max


----------



## florianwagner (13. Oktober 2006)

> Bin dann von meinem 13. bis zu meinem 19. Lebensjahr jeden tag getrialt. da ging nix mit Mädels, hab meine Schule fast verkackt, usw.




true to the game...


----------



## glotz (14. Oktober 2006)

och ist der max nicht süß!!? ich find ihn supa!!
hab da auch noch nen paar highlghts!! von marco!! stell ich nächste woche online!! da geht so einiges!! mitm stahlmonty!! man waren das noch zeiten!!
bis denne 5atü sag ich nur!! schlaft schön!
mfg teo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ich  liebe euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (14. Oktober 2006)

da gehoere ich wohl zur new-school generation.. ich hab in den sommerferien 2004 angefangen, direkt mit nem x-hydra. hatte dann nen pitbull, python, xtp und 2 jahre spaeter, wieder in den sommerferien hab ich aufgehoert  

respekt an all die die mit so nem riesen mtb angefangen haben, das haette ich nicht mitgemacht ... 

@max

bei mir hat die schule teilweise auch extreeem gelitten, und jede freundin hat mich gekickt weil ich einfach zuviel zeit mit meinem bike verbracht habe.. freundin + fahrrad ist aber auch schwer (*scr4t zuzwinker*  )


----------



## quantoxx1040 (16. Februar 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Dann des Specialized Stumpjumper...



Hatte mein Bruder auch.. 13" Rahmen und es fing an ;D


----------



## ecols (16. Februar 2009)

Da hat aber jemand nen alten Thread ausgegraben.. 

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch das eine oder andere Bild als längst vergessenen Zeiten..


----------



## quantoxx1040 (16. Februar 2009)

Ja klar  Ich hab mich mit der Suchfunktion vertraut gemacht..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab mit nem Arrow angefangen

Arrow
Monty
Czar
Koxx
Monty
Koxx

genau in dieser reihenfolge^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2009)

Signatur.


----------



## trialelmi (16. Februar 2009)

Stahlmonty 20" und ein billig MTB Fisher ? oder so

dann 
zaskar LE ALU Monty 20" 
ich hab ja immer beides gefahren
Cube  MTB  - Scott Zero Point 20"
SD Bike Mtb  - Fatpipe (Hoffmann 20" erstes mit Scheibenbremse)

SD Bike MTB - Monty  20" blaues
Hoffmann MTB  - Monty 20" grünes
Hofmann MTB
Hoffman MTB

das letzte Hoffmann MTB  und das blaue Monty fahre ich noch.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. Februar 2009)

1996: Irgendeine Alu-Schleuder (sorry for bad quality)


 

1999: Kona Chute 


 

2000: Pure Power DS


 

2003: Koxx S6XX


 

2006: Adamant A2


 

2008: Echo Control 07


----------

